# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  D3 Map hack, D3 Advanced

## sed-

Credits: D3 Advanced team,


Screenshots:
http://d3advanced.com/img/s1.jpg
http://d3advanced.com/img/s2.jpg
http://d3advanced.com/img/s3.png
http://d3advanced.com/img/s4.jpg

D3Advanced is a modification for Diablo III. It allowes you to play the way Diablo has always been meant to play. Not only does it assit you while playing on yourself, you can make it play for you! D3Advanced comes with a powerful API set which can be used to create bots. Much like d2jsp back in the golden days of Diablo II! It currently supportsRetail Patch 1. 

Keep in mind when using this: This is still in development!

Requirements:
.NET 4.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

Quick guide on how you use it:
1. Start Loader
- first time you start it, point it to Diablo III.exe
2. Create a new Profile in the Profile Tab
3. Switch to Process Tab
4. Click on the checkbox running to start an instance
5. Play!


Features: -
- Maphack
* Reveals units on the minimap (regular mobs in red, champs/bosses/rares in blue)
* Displays arrowes to level exits
* Minimap Markers are always revealed!
* The correct defiled crypt minimap text is colored in green!
- Instantly exit games
- Instantly craft
- Displays a timer in the left bottom when ingame
- Displays clock in the left bottom when hanging out in the lobby
- Allowes .NET assemblys to be loaded (create bots)

Scripts,
i havent tested this so let me no how it works, put this in the script folder.
Pickit = pickit.rar
Type .load PickIt 
its case sensitive ,

Hotkeys:-
F9 - This was added for testing purposes. It allowes you to port your toon to the xyz position where your mouse cursor is currently pointing at. However, this only has a clientside affect and will not allow you to get past boundaries.
F12 - Toggles the console. Only use this if you absolutely have to! Once ~20 lines have been printed into the console it will result in a crash.

Commandline:-
All commands are prefixed with a dot '.' and can be used in the lobby aswell as in game.
<> signs work as placeholders.

.load:-
Syntax: .load<assembly/script>

.unload:-
Syntax: .unload<assembly/script>

.levelarea:-
Displays the currently levelarea of your hero. Used to quickly figure out the currently SNOLevelArea.


Changelog:
Code: Select all
Changelog:-

18.05.12:
- Updated to Retail Patch 1

22.04.12:
- Unit quality is now displayed when hovering an item.
- Fixed Unit.Name for Items
- Added Unit.ItemDescription
- Added UIElement.SetText
- Added framelocking code to UIElement methods and properties
- Updated to Beta Patch 18

03.04.12:
- Rewrote CLR-Loading code.
* henceforth unhandled exceptions are logged to D3Advanced.log
* .dotnet command has been replaced with .load <assembly/script> <parameters> and .unload <assembly/script>
* Scripts can now be loaded. For more information, check the Scripts folder. There is a sample script included.
- Added the following events:
* Game.OnGameEnterEvent
* Game.OnGameLeaveEvent
* Game.OnSceneActivateEvent
* Game.OnSceneDeactivateEvent
- Added Unit.Valid to check if a unit object is still valid.
- Fixed UIElement.Text
- Renamed Unit.SNO to Unit.ActorId
- Renamed Unit.ItemType to Unit.ItemQuality



All .NET assemblies go into the subfolder Assemblies.

D3Advanced .NET Api Documentation can be found here D3Advanced .NET Documentation - Table of Content
If you face bugs/errors feel free to email me. If you run into a crashing problem, please add some code into the email that reprocudes it.
A lot of things are still missing and I am working on adding new apis and documentate more constants. So this whole thing is not done yet. Suggestions can be sent to me by email aswell.

IRC Server: irc.synirc.net - Channel: #d3advanced

Download: d3advanced18052012.zip

----------


## thephoenix3000

https://www.virustotal.com/file/33bb...9931/analysis/

Since you didn't add it. Going to test it now.

----------


## thephoenix3000

After a little testing it reveals parts fo the map as you explore, but i think this is simply how it feeds the game information client side. 

Suggestions would be to possibly find a way to cache shrines and chests once you see them. If added though possible different colors to show if used or open as far as chests and shrines go. 

+rep

----------


## sed-

> hi -sed, i cant see your site d3advanced - Diablo III bot loader, maphack, hack api
> 
> Unfortunately, Google Chrome can not open the page d3advanced.com.
> Try this:
> Re-open the page: d3advanced.com/img/s4.jpg
> Search in Google:
> 
> 
> but all other sites is fine, idk what is that
> ...


thats weird cuz am usen google chrome and i have np loading there home page,





> i check "running" and nothing happened. state - not running, what i should do??


make sure run it as admin and also make sure you have the Req software//followed the steps to run it

----------


## sed-

> wat? i try this in IE, opera and firefox - not work...
> 
> also, "news" tab cant load too.
> 
> 
> i run with admin and i have framework 4, visual c++.


wait are you talking bout the web site or program?

if you cant dl the program off site, 
d3advanced18052012.zip

----------


## DJlittle

Okay, I used this and as soon as I logged off - I got all my items hacks..

Would this be from the D3 Advance or something else..?

----------


## sed-

> Okay, I used this and as soon as I logged off - I got all my items hacks..
> 
> Would this be from the D3 Advance or something else..?


idk what would of caused that, couldnt of ben D3 advanced,

----------


## thephoenix3000

> Okay, I used this and as soon as I logged off - I got all my items hacks..
> 
> Would this be from the D3 Advance or something else..?


Hmmm the possibility exists since it is modifying your game and it launches the game for you. It might be able to send your SN and PW back, is anyone else encountering this?

Though i see no outgoing packets from my system with it running.

----------


## sed-

> Hmmm the possibility exists since it is modifying your game and it launches the game for you. It might be able to send your SN and PW back, is anyone else encountering this?
> 
> Though i see no outgoing packets from my system with it running.


lulz cuz you wont find anything cuz its legit.

----------


## sed-

> maybe author just banned all russian ip? bcz with proxy i can enter in site...


yea idk whats causen that for you. Maybe you should check out there irc and let them no the problem, cuz so far its worked for everyone.

----------


## thephoenix3000

> lulz cuz you wont find anything cuz its legit.


Because something legit has never done something underhanded before?

I am simply making sure that no issues will occurs, is that so wrong?

----------


## sed-

> Because something legit has never done something underhanded before?
> 
> I am simply making sure that no issues will occurs, is that so wrong?


never said it was? but gl ^///^

----------


## balkai

Works for me, but VERY LAGGY. unplayable

----------


## sketax

> Hmmm the possibility exists since it is modifying your game and it launches the game for you. It might be able to send your SN and PW back, is anyone else encountering this?
> 
> Though i see no outgoing packets from my system with it running.


IT doesnt matter if it inject a process then u cant see the outgoing packages like svchost or your explorer over port80. with which program u scanning The packages/traffic?

----------


## sharpes123

More informative guide please, should Diablo 3 be running before we launch the program? Should we be in a game with map open?


This is what I'm doing, and it isn't working..
1) Nothing running (No other programs at all), open Loader.exe and select Diablo III.exe
2) Program opens, I select Profiles and press the + symbol, enter information (user/pass)
3) Select Processes, tick Running
4) Wait.. wait.. nothing is happening.

----------


## sed-

> More informative guide please, should Diablo 3 be running before we launch the program? Should we be in a game with map open?
> 
> 
> This is what I'm doing, and it isn't working..
> 1) Nothing running (No other programs at all), open Loader.exe and select Diablo III.exe
> 2) Program opens, I select Profiles and press the + symbol, enter information (user/pass)
> 3) Select Processes, tick Running
> 4) Wait.. wait.. nothing is happening.


did you do all these steps?
1. Start Loader
- first time you start it, point it to Diablo III.exe
2. Create a new Profile in the Profile Tab
3. Switch to Process Tab
4. Click on the checkbox running to start an instance
5. Play!

you dont have to plug in your account//pass thats for the auto login. but just tell it ware your d3 is go to the process tab check and gg,

Testing out the pickit going to make sure i got everything in there and see if i can simplify some of the things in there before i release it. =( rather messy so hopefully ill get that out 2nite,

----------


## Pdey

works perfect for me!

first time starting will not work but the second works very well


BUT... how to enable auto-login/relogg?

what should i enter in the *Launch Parameters*

----------


## sed-

i havent tested this so let me no how it works, put this in the script folder.
Pickit = pickit.rar

Type .load PickIt 
its case sensitive

----------


## jchang

> i havent tested this so let me no how it works, put this in the script folder.
> Pickit = http://www.mediafire...bjfd5ba5ynhg8fz
> 
> Type .load PickIt 
> its case sensitive


Link isn't working!

----------


## PiedPiere

Could this be detected and blizz ban for this?

----------


## cdonis84

Working for me so far.. wish it could show objects like chests though

----------


## iKweli

Is there a way to make this work for windows XP? It seems it only works for windows 7 users

----------


## sed-

Pickit link fixed my bad ^///^

----------


## Gensou

> Pickit link fixed my bad ^///^


what does pickit do?

----------


## radixtenshi

When i try to load it ingame
D3advanced Says: Failed!

----------


## PiedPiere

anyway to get it to show the mobs on the whole map, and not just explored areas?

----------


## Sychotix

> Could this be detected and blizz ban for this?


Yes they can detect it (whenever they activate warden. I have heard that it is not active yet.) and they can ban you for it. Blizzard can ban your for any reason, or no reason at all. Read the EULA/TOS.

----------


## Animassive

does this show the location of chests on the minimap?

----------


## natfoth

There was a compile error with the rar pickit. Here is a working version of the .cs file in the folder.

[C#] using System; using System.Collections.Generic; using System.Linq; using Syst - Pastebin.com

----------


## sed-

> There was a compile error with the rar pickit. Here is a working version of the .cs file in the folder.
> 
> [C#] using System; using System.Collections.Generic; using System.Linq; using Syst - Pastebin.com


weird, ^.^ ty for fixing it. Yea i dont have D3 so its hard for me to see if it worked or not,

----------


## natfoth

> weird, ^.^ ty for fixing it. Yea i dont have D3 so its hard for me to see if it worked or not,


Awesome program so far, love the npc tracker.

----------


## hackerlol

It's working. However, I have some questions.
The mob markers update/show when you go near them..Is this intended or Is your program supposed to show all the markers instantly as you zone in ?
The exit portals do not show up at all...I'm assuming they are also working as the mob markers ? show up once near them.

----------


## phantom325

> It's working. However, I have some questions.
> The mob markers update/show when you go near them..Is this intended or Is your program supposed to show all the markers instantly as you zone in ?
> The exit portals do not show up at all...I'm assuming they are also working as the mob markers ? show up once near them.


In d2, the maps were static, thus you were able to load whole maps at once.
In d3, you stream maps, meaning a map hack can only reveal so much, because the game hasn't loaded the rest of the map yet.

----------


## hackerlol

> In d2, the maps were static, thus you were able to load whole maps at once.
> In d3, you stream maps, meaning a map hack can only reveal so much, because the game hasn't loaded the rest of the map yet.


Thanks.
Working as well as it can then I guess  :Smile:

----------


## quakers

"ExecuteInDefaultAppDomain 80070002" - this is my problem after hitting run box.

----------


## aressky

> did you do all these steps?
> 1. Start Loader
> - first time you start it, point it to Diablo III.exe
> 2. Create a new Profile in the Profile Tab
> 3. Switch to Process Tab
> 4. Click on the checkbox running to start an instance
> 5. Play!
> 
> you dont have to plug in your account//pass thats for the auto login. but just tell it ware your d3 is go to the process tab check and gg,
> ...




same thing, not running on my computer with Windows 7 .net 4.0
just did as the instruction.
after clicked the checkbox the window of ur app just disappeared. DiabloIII did not run. Nothing happened. I did it several times. Same.

i opened setting.xml and changed the path from diablo III.exe to diablo launcher III.exe.
this time ur app did not disappear. it showed "running" on it. i entered into the game through that launcher map did not show up.
i changed it back to diablo III.exe. app kept disappearing.

----------


## Mc-fly

Map hack at my PC ?
does not show hole map

----------


## thephoenix3000

> Map hack at my PC ?
> does not show hole map


As mentioned earlier in the thread the game is streamed, you will load the map as you move.

----------


## Mc-fly

> As mentioned earlier in the thread the game is streamed, you will load the map as you move.


ya ok thanks.

but what about Dungeon entry or smth?
shouldn't I see it before im some meters away?

----------


## cdonis84

Every once in a while I get huge FPS lag that lasts ~10 seconds.. anyone know of a fix?

----------


## rep09

> Yes they can detect it (whenever they activate warden. I have heard that it is not active yet.) and they can ban you for it. Blizzard can ban your for any reason, or no reason at all. Read the EULA/TOS.


Do you have any news about the warden?When will they activate it?

Btw when d3advanced launch diablo it immediatly crash,i have follow the instruction and i have windows7

----------


## jchang

> ya ok thanks.
> 
> but what about Dungeon entry or smth?
> shouldn't I see it before im some meters away?


You'll see as you get nearer to it, like how it normally pops up on your minimap.

----------


## thephoenix3000

Patch update today. Not working at the moment.

----------


## Kilise

Currently working, you must re-download his new link that he put. Thanks for this.

----------


## Kilise

Couple things I'm curious about. Is this an injection? And how detectable is this? As well as obviously as a hack isn't safe to use ever, is it going to make a difference if I run it for 15 hours straight compared to 2 minutes?

----------


## Igzz

> Couple things I'm curious about. Is this an injection? And how detectable is this? As well as obviously as a hack isn't safe to use ever, is it going to make a difference if I run it for 15 hours straight compared to 2 minutes?


Depends what you do in those 15 hours or 2 minutes  :Smile: .

I am not sure how it is with hacks, but my guess would be that it doesn't matter how long you run it for. Don't take my word for it though.

----------


## Kilise

Sexy sig btw =P and ya I'd agree that it doesn't matter.

----------


## wowbrandon123

so how dangerous is it to run this? say in public games

----------


## CreativeXtent

Blizzhackers &bull; View topic - [Release] D3Advanced (02.06.2012) Experimental RC3

----------


## Kikipaz

Gonna try this out!

----------


## iFarmer

Does anyone know if the latest version of this maphack is working with the latest patch of D3?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## musicmanv21

Okay, can someone help me out. i have downloaded and went to my diablo folder and choose the .exe file. next i created a profile and then went to processes, then i clicked on the box and the program stopped responding. why is this? does it not work?

----------


## iveshenrique

iFarmer, it's working here. Very well, btw.

----------


## legitox

whenever i log in at authencating it exits the game and restarts it over and over, and also its not showing the arrows for the quests, I tried reinstalling too.

----------


## Ssateneth

Hmm. Can this be used to automatically use abilities that proc, such as a Barbarian's Revenge? I see there is some sort of scripting engine, but I've only played around with LUA.

----------


## iMozzy

> whenever i log in at authencating it exits the game and restarts it over and over, and also its not showing the arrows for the quests, I tried reinstalling too.


The reason it's shutting down is because the warden protection was triggered when scan.dll was transferred through the warden system. Wait until it's figured out at which time I'm sure this thread will be updated

----------


## legitox

> The reason it's shutting down is because the warden protection was triggered when scan.dll was transferred through the warden system. Wait until it's figured out at which time I'm sure this thread will be updated


so everyone is having this same problem right now and cant use it?

----------


## Kilise

That appears to be it, just waiting on an update =\

----------


## lino08

hello, have you tried to visit their site recently? it redirects to blizzard site and the d3advanced thread on blizzhackers seems to be closed, do you have any news about it?

----------


## Ibot112

> hello, have you tried to visit their site recently? it redirects to blizzard site and the d3advanced thread on blizzhackers seems to be closed, do you have any news about it?


D3A is closed down because of personal problems for the developer. Blizzhackers have asked that it not be talked much about.

----------


## niguz

So blizzard threatened to sue him I suppose? Otherwise it wouldn't make any sense...

----------


## Ibot112

> So blizzard threatened to sue him I suppose? Otherwise it wouldn't make any sense...


As far as official announcements go, that would be speculation.

----------

